
Fiat Chrysler Automobiles UK Ltd - DanBC
https://www.asa.org.uk/rulings/fiat-chrysler-automobiles-uk-ltd-a18-449228.html
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because Fiat triedto claim their ad should not be
regulated by the UK regulator, even though Fiat had promoted the ad to UK
viewers. The regulator rejected that claim.

> Fiat Chrysler Automobiles UK Ltd said they did not consider that the ad fell
> into the ASA’s remit because it originated, and was produced and uploaded
> onto YouTube, outside of the UK. They said the ad was hosted on the
> international Abarth YouTube page which was not a ‘.co.uk’ domain. Fiat
> Chrysler Automobiles UK acknowledged they had promoted the ad to UK YouTube
> viewers, but said it was always part of a central European campaign
> featuring left-hand drive vehicles with non-UK number plates, and that one
> of the cars featured, the 595 Pista, was branded the Trofeo in the UK. They
> also highlighted that the voice-over had an American accent; therefore, the
> ad was not targeted at UK consumers.

